# YN 568 EX II on Canon 70D



## grindep (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello All,
Newbie in CR... Just would like to ask if anyone here has tried to use the YN568EXII flash on a 70D (as a main flash)? I looked at the YN website and reported compatibility goes up to only Canon's 60D.

Looking more to learning flash photography... Appreciate the help...


----------



## sportyman140 (Dec 24, 2013)

HI, Sportyman140 here, I have the Canon 6D along with the Yongnuo YN 560II, YN565EX, YN568EX to include the YN622C (4) one on each Flash and 1 on Camera to control the other YN622C's. The Yongnuo will work well with 70D. I think it is well worth the budget with the Yongnuo Flashes and accessories. I just bought the Sekonic L-308S Light/Flash meter to start working with my images to help save the camera to make it last longer, considering majority of DLSR's shutters last p to 100,000 shutter clicks. I have not had a failure with my Yongnuo flashes with my Canon and I think you will enjoy them too. I would invest in the Book "Understanding Flash Exposure" by Brian Peterson. Also remember the YN568 is for HSS(high speed sync) and the YN565 works just as good if not better. But Yongnuo also has the YN600EX-RT coming out too that is supposed to be HSS capable too.


----------



## grindep (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the help sporty... Will check out the book for flash photography... As for the YN 565, I don't think it has the master capabilities compared to the 568 EX II... So I'll try YN's latest and greatest for now... Thanks again... Happy holidays!!!


----------

